# Best way to remove patina without scratching knife?



## Ravipops (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a carbon steel knife that has that coarse finish below the shinogi line. What is the best way to remove a patina without using something abrasive that will change the finish of my knife? 
Thanks


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 6, 2016)

Flitz or Brasso and a paper towel.


----------



## Ravipops (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok thanks are they mildly abrasive or smooth?


----------



## supersayan3 (Apr 6, 2016)

Not abrasive at all. They are metal polishing pastes or liquids, that remove patina and polish the blade


----------



## Ravipops (Apr 6, 2016)

Great thank you can someone show me which specific product by flitz or brasso? Also, is there a difference in quality or effectiveness I see flitz is much more expensive


----------



## PolishAvenger (Apr 6, 2016)

This is my favorite.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002YUQ4E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
-Mark


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 6, 2016)

Ravipops said:


> Great thank you can someone show me which specific product by flitz or brasso? Also, is there a difference in quality or effectiveness I see flitz is much more expensive



I like Metal Glo:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F6UC98/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20






http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J4Y1O80/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20





http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BILDIU4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 6, 2016)

I once wondered about using Flitz in the liquid vs paste form:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24748-Flitz-Polish-Liquid-vs-Paste


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 6, 2016)

Aren't flitz and brasso both abrasives?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Apr 6, 2016)

Cape cod metal polishing cloths. Best I've used.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 6, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> Aren't flitz and brasso both abrasives?



Where do you draw the line between an abrasive and a polish? Both are capable of producing a mirror polish.


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 6, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Where do you draw the line between an abrasive and a polish? Both are capable of producing a mirror polish.



+1 aren't all polishes abrasives by default?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 6, 2016)

That's what I was getting at. Supposedly flitz is "non abrasive" so I guess it must remove patina via chemical reaction. Brasso however is definitely a very mild abrasive. The op is looking for something that won't change the finish of the knife... But will also remove the patina!


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 6, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> That's what I was getting at. Supposedly flitz is "non abrasive" so I guess it must remove patina via chemical reaction. Brasso however is definitely a very mild abrasive. The op is looking for something that won't change the finish of the knife... But will also remove the patina!



Good point, the two ways to remove patina would be abrasive/polish and chemical (etchant/acid). The abrasive/polish will be a better route to remove the patina since chemical would be something like BKF (bar keepers friend) and that would change the finish more than a mild abrasive/polish.


----------



## jacko9 (Apr 6, 2016)

I use Bar Keepers Friend and I also use Rottenstone to polish my knives and stainless steel All Clad pans. Just use a little with a soft cloth and water.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003AYPRLA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Jack


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 6, 2016)

I use Bar Keepers. Never thought of using Brasso. I was in the Army and Brasso just has another meaning to me altogether -- like polishing belt buckles one hundred times. Flitz is really gentle; too gentle for me on some knives. 

It kind of depends upon the finish. If it is a mirror finish, I use Flitz. If the blade has a scratch pattern, I use BK. For KU, I use Bk. And if I don't give a fcuk, I use sand paper and try to keep the scratch pattern in the same direction. 

k.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 7, 2016)

doesnt bkf impart its own patina? just so the op is aware the finish might not be exactly "like new" with bkf


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 7, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> doesnt bkf impart its own patina? just so the op is aware the finish might not be exactly "like new" with bkf



I agree it can, but this is all the information given: "I have a carbon steel knife that has that coarse finish below the shinogi line."

With no disrespect to the the OP, that is a broad range of steel/knives/finish. It is my guess that it is a yanagi white steel knife or wide-bevel gyuto with a distinct scratch pattern from finishing, but it may be some other steel, or something completely different. Anyhow, removing a patina and maintaining a finish are different issues IMO.

If I use BK on my Mario mirror finish, it will re-finish it and give a scratch pattern that does not match the mirror. BK on my yanagi white will remove the protein stains but just dull the 'shine' as the blade has a coarser finish. If you want to remove most protein, acid, or other spots that come from use, mild abrasives of any order will work, but you will not get that same OOTB 'shine' unless you refinish it with sandpaper or some other method of polishing (belts, finger stones, etc.). Elbow grease with Flitz might come close, but a drop of lime juice followed by Flitz with focused 'polishing' will likely leave you with uneven polish/finish unless you want to go at the whole blade. 

Maybe I am too dull, but if I have stains that I want 'reset' I use BK (or Flitz) -- but it won't be perfect and will be duller. If something distinct happens to the blade like someone cutting a lime and leaving the blade overnight, I will take BK to the metal to see what it looks like, and if I don't like it, I strap that knife in a vice and sand it. It'll take forever with Flitz.

Isn't it all about balancing grit abrasives versus the finish? 

k.


----------



## Ravipops (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry I should have been more specific, this is what I was describing :


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 7, 2016)

Use a cork with baking soda working heel to tip so as to follow the scratch pattern on the blade road. If that doesn't remove the light patina that you've got, try some Bon Ami cleanser (very mild abrasive). Bar Keeper's Friend (BKF) should be a last resort, as it contains oxalic acid which may start a patina of its own. If you do use BKF, apply baking soda immediately afterward to neutralize the acid.


----------

